# Goood Moooorning!!



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Good Morning, young archers  I have NOTHING to do today so I'm gonna post this random thread. Do you drink coffee and if so, what do you put in it in the morning? I put creamer, sugar, milk, and chocolate :thumbs_up


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Straight up black


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Black.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Cream and sugar. _After _church. Otherwise I fall asleep. haha


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

black if nothing else, but I like french vanilla if we have it, lol.. you really like a nice cup of chick coffee :wink:

the caseys french vanilla is awesome, if you guys dont have caseys its a gas station. I get it before I go hunt  they know me pretty well so I just go fill up my thermos and pay for a cup :smile:


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Cream and sugar. _After _church. Otherwise I fall asleep. haha


I would think you would drink it before church! I dont go to church, but I have been there once and it bout put me to sleep. cause I have NOOOOO idea what they are talkin bout..


----------



## TrophyGameTags (Feb 16, 2011)

I use honey as my sweetener. Really good.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Cream, sugar yummy


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

straight black, and i like it strong.. real strong.... not that i get it that way


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Dang... Y'all are really a bunch of men, aint ya? Straight up black. Haha. Coffee doesn't wake me up or put to sleep. I drink it cuz I like the taste and it makes me happy. And yes I like chick coffee


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I like cream and sugar in mine you guys that drink it black nice!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Michaela MMM said:


> Dang... Y'all are really a bunch of men, aint ya? Straight up black. Haha. Coffee doesn't wake me up or put to sleep. I drink it cuz I like the taste and it makes me happy. And yes I like chick coffee


I drink it cause its good and it wakes me up.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I've never really had a taste for straight up black coffee. Idk why.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I like starbucks.. :wink:


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Me too!! And there's this AMAZING coffee place down here but Idk what it's called. I drink my friends' coffee at school and they dont know the name of the place either. Haha


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I like starbucks.. :wink:


Now thats some good stuff but way overpriced but my gf can get it free!


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Lucky!!! Does she work there or somethin?? We dont even have starbucks down here :/


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> Now thats some good stuff but way overpriced but my gf can get it free!


NOW THATS a real woman!! haha.. starbucks is some good stuff, but my new highschool actually has this "green mountain coffee" shop in our school.. yeah, a coffee shop in school  its awesome! and its only 65 cents a cup!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I don't often drink coffee. But when I do I use sugar and creamer. I mainly just drink a coke or something like that


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

Michaela MMM said:


> Good Morning, young archers  I have NOTHING to do today so I'm gonna post this random thread. Do you drink coffee and if so, what do you put in it in the morning?* I put creamer, sugar, milk, and chocolate* :thumbs_up


 its not coffee anymore after you put all that stuff in it.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> I don't often drink coffee. But when I do I use sugar and creamer. I mainly just drink a coke or something like that


the breakfast of champions = 2- 32oz. monsters and 3 cans of mountain dew  

monster tastes disgusting though..


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

huntingfishing said:


> its not coffee anymore after you put all that stuff in it.


would you like a little coffee with your cream sugar milk and chocolate? :wink:


----------



## commander 318 (Feb 13, 2011)

i just put creamer an sugar in mine.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

huntingfishing said:


> its not coffee anymore after you put all that stuff in it.


Oh hush  I dont put a lot. It's still a really dark brown even after all the stuff I put it. It tastes good anyway. haha


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> would you like a little coffee with your cream sugar milk and chocolate? :wink:


No thanks. I'm good.  Haha.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm with Jake; black and as strong as I can get it. A little cream and sugar every once in a while is good though.

Ever had cowboy coffee (pretty much making coffee without a filter)? Now that stuff, though I don't usually drink it like that, is kinda gross but really good and I'll crave it for a week after if I drink it like that.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

My coffee has to be super strong. I buy dark columbian. Weak coffee is disgusting.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Ugh I've had cowboy coffee. Haha. Disgusting.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I like columbian coffee


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

A lot of the archer guys at my school drink Mountain Dew. I donno why it's so popular with just the archers! haha. It takes a while to grow on ya tho.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Michaela MMM said:


> A lot of the archer guys at my school drink Mountain Dew. I donno why it's so popular with just the archers! haha. It takes a while to grow on ya tho.


im not a big dew fan, I like mountain dew voltage though!


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

Michaela MMM said:


> Oh hush  I dont put a lot. It's still a really dark brown even after all the stuff I put it. It tastes good anyway. haha


jk man, i dont hate coffee but would choose hot chocolate over it lol. but if i drink coffee its black as night. I love coke too.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I've only had regular Dew. Haha. And I think half the guys that drink it only drink it so they can say "Do the Dew".


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I like Pepsi... And I'd rather have coffee over Hot chocolate.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

If you can spear fish through 10' of it that ain't coffee.. I grew up on coffee you had to chew... In the summer I need coffee to get up, if I don't get it I don't function, coffee is all that effects me as far as caffeine goes. 

I haven't had that in a while Jake, brings back memories. All that fru-fru stuff is gettin old


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey now dont hate


----------



## 60XBowhunter (Jul 15, 2011)

i like to get a mountain dew before school sometimes


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

Michaela MMM said:


> Good Morning, young archers  I have NOTHING to do today so I'm gonna post this random thread. Do you drink coffee and if so, what do you put in it in the morning? I put creamer, sugar, milk, and chocolate :thumbs_up


ditto, just without the creamer. mocha's from starbucks...


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Never liked coffee and never see myself drinking it.. I drink mostly Crush orange! It's the floridian blood!


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> My coffee has to be super strong. I buy dark columbian. Weak coffee is disgusting.


If the the coffee isn't strong and the water's hot, to me at least, it just tastes like hot water...can't even taste the coffee.

This summer on the plane they served Caribou coffee's and I gotta say that's been one of my favorites too. We usually just have regular old Folgers at work, but I kinda like it.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i ain't hatin, just speakin the truth.... where i was raised black was the option, if you earned it you could have some half n half for it. i can get black coffee anywhere and anytime, i can't do that with the fancy stuff... ask jake he'll back me up, mech's and shop boys drink it black


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

N7709K said:


> i ain't hatin, just speakin the truth.... where i was raised black was the option, if you earned it you could have some half n half for it. i can get black coffee anywhere and anytime, i can't do that with the fancy stuff... ask jake he'll back me up, mech's and shop boys drink it black


Yeah most guys around here drink it black its just not for me. Haha


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Yea, me and Chasin Feathers are the ones that drink the fru-fru drinks. Haha. i just dont have a taste for black coffee.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Same for me Isaac. I also like my coffee super hot. After its done I pour me a cup and put it in the microwave.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

N7709K said:


> i ain't hatin, just speakin the truth.... where i was raised black was the option, if you earned it you could have some half n half for it. i can get black coffee anywhere and anytime, i can't do that with the fancy stuff... ask jake he'll back me up, mech's and shop boys drink it black


Heck yeah!!!! Just us real men!!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i can't drink it super hot or even that hot for that matter.. that comes with the mech life tho, lol


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah, I can't hardly drink the stuff from the gas station because it's so hot...don't even know how they can get it that hot.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Michaela MMM said:


> I've only had regular Dew. Haha. And I think half the guys that drink it only drink it so they can say "Do the Dew".


I drink it so I can say "mountain dew me" hahahahah


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

Mountain dew all the way!!!!!!!!! i dont like coffee i usually just trust my body to wake up haha


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

Michaela MMM said:


> Yea, me and Chasin Feathers are the ones that drink the fru-fru drinks. Haha. i just dont have a taste for black coffee.


And there's nothing wrong with that, i just like chocolate in my coffee


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I drink it so I can say "mountain dew me" hahahahah


Dude it's "Dew Me" hahahhaha xD


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't even know why people think mt dew is so great. I probably only drink like 5 cans of pop a year, and when I do, it's usually rootbeer or vernors.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

POP? You sound like my mom!!!! She's from Indy!


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Haha, i havent posted in this thread yet so i thought i would...:wink:


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

^^^ I like that guy  Hahaha


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

parkerd said:


> POP? You sound like my mom!!!! She's from Indy!


Haha, yeah it's a midwest thing...that's what most of us call it here...almost no one calls it soda, lol.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

It's Coke where I live and that's where my dad works!


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Lmao... someone just :darkbeer: drained some peoples tires i the parkin lot and theres a few people mad...


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

????^^^


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Apereantly someone dont like some people, there is even a cop here... :lol:


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm c-confu-used


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Someone was mad at sum people so they drained thier tiers in the school parkin lot... Whats no to get. lol jk


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh my friend did that a month or two ago! haha. He was supposed to fight someone but the guy didn't show up so he slashed his tired and keyed a no-no word that I cant say on here on the side of his car in the school parkin lot. Haha


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

Michaela MMM said:


> Oh my friend did that a month or two ago! haha. He was supposed to fight someone but the guy didn't show up so he slashed his tired and keyed a no-no word that I cant say on here on the side of his car in the school parkin lot. Haha


Thats not funny at all.. I would be pissed. Im not talking down on you though so dont think that, just cant find the humor in ruining someones car.


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

That is verry funny... Sound like sumthin I would do... jk idk depens on what they did and how much trouble i wanted, but yea i would be mad 2 if sumone did that tho my truck...:wink:


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

It's easier to talk things out then throw punches! Peace for all


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Sumtimes it is not parker... for sum people they just think they have to and then hurt som innocent little kid. lol i really dont care bout em expcailly lil kids who will talk ur ear off... lol


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I guess it doesn't bother me as bad?!


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

lol... i was just kiddin around parker... 6th period sucks today... anotheron demand assignment, which is kinda why im on here.epsi:


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? I's confused's?!:grinch: Whoa sweet they have the GRINCH?!!! AHHHHH YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Haha. My friend that did that's a redhead  Baaaaaaaaaaaaad temper! He said the guy was just talkin bull and couldnt back it up. I thought it was funny. I'd probably do that too  I'm a bad kid


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

What the heck paker, DID U FORGET TO TAKE UR MEDS TODAY... jk lolby the way thy have a pepsi one to...epsi:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

fightin is one thing, but vandalism is another.. i couldn't care less if i gotta heal up, but if i gotta shell out money then there is an issue.. there is a place for fighting adn a right time... that time should be more often than it is tho


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

If I have to pay for some dumba** kid keying my truck or slashing my tires then were going to have serious problems. I dont care who you are.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah, I probably wouldnt do THAT even though I have a REALLY bad temper. I wouldnt go that far. I was kidding.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

n7709k said:


> fightin is one thing, but vandalism is another.. I couldn't care less if i gotta heal up, but if i gotta shell out money then there is an issue.. There is a place for fighting adn a right time... That time should be more often than it is tho


x2.


----------

